# Sexual orientation survey



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Sometimes I don't get any sexual feeling at all, which makes me feel like I am asexual. But then again there are times I get attracted to the strangest people, sometimes even of the same sex. Would like to know if this is normal


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

In my experience, it is normal. Attraction is not based solely on gender or appearance, at least for most people I know, including myself. I find it hard to find myself attracted to people I find physically appealing; attraction only comes when I know the person very well. I have no sexual desires for strangers.

In any case, I don't think it's something you need to worry yourself over. If you're attracted to someone, don't feel ashamed about it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Biromantic demisexual, probably.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Robosexual


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I like da pum pum.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Bisexual.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

So few gay people, wow. >.>


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hii oscar!!!! xD


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Lolz, hey Kenny! What's up?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

nothing muxh oyu got 666 post!! x.x


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Dear God! I gotta change that.

There; 667! Not the number of the beast anymore.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oscar7 said:


> Dear God! I gotta change that.
> 
> There; 667! Not the number of the beast anymore.


 ' lulz :b


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I like how you put that quote on your sig already, Kenny. XD


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oscar7 said:


> I like how you put that quote on your sig already, Kenny. XD


 lol  ............:teeth


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

We should probably stop talking on here. And yet here I am talking...*leaves*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oscar7 said:


> We should probably stop talking on here. And yet here I am talking...*leaves*


kk bye


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Straight, other times asexual.
At times the mere thought of having sex disgust's me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Oscar7 said:


> Dear God! I gotta change that.
> 
> There; 667! Not the number of the beast anymore.


but you're such a sexy beast! :evil


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

straight


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I voted Feeling Confused. Because that's what I am. 

Transsexual is not a sexual orientation by the way.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

^I am also confused. I think I am straight, but I really don't know.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Transsexual is not a sexual orientation by the way.


I didn't put that. Maybe the admins did :idea


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Oscar7 said:


> So few gay people, wow. >.>


Lol, I'm surprised too


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I voted Feeling Confused. Because that's what I am.
> 
> Transsexual is not a sexual orientation by the way.


Then why is it the "T" in GLBT?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I'm a flaming heterosexual.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Then why is it the "T" in GLBT?


I don't know. I guess because it all started with the gay/lesbian rights movement and later the B, T (and Q) were added in an attempt to include them. Anyways, sexual orientation is about sexual/romantic attraction, while being trans is about what gender one identifies as. It's about gender identity and has nothing to do with the sexual orientation of a person. 
Trans people can be straight, bisexual, gay, asexual etc. just like everyone else.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am straight, with asexual tendencies.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Straight as a needle!


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I don't know. I guess because it all started with the gay/lesbian rights movement and later the B, T (and Q) were added in an attempt to include them. Anyways, sexual orientation is about sexual/romantic attraction, while being trans is about what gender one identifies as. It's about gender identity and has nothing to do with the sexual orientation of a person.
> Trans people can be straight, bisexual, gay, asexual etc. just like everyone else.


^This.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Boringly straight.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> but you're such a sexy beast! :evil


Heh, well, I should tattoo "666" on myself! :clap


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

As far as I can tell I'm straight, but quite a bit less straight than your average guy.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I am straight, with asexual tendencies.


damn, that is such a good answer. i identify.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I know I am asexual...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

north-east


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

You left off a selection "Straight (like it really matters anymore)". That'b me.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm straight.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a gay Necrophiliac :b Arrrgghhhh mmmm arhhhhhhhhh

Straight


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Straight.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

I put down straight, even though most of the time I feel asexual.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Gay.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Relationship wise, straight as an arrow...but I am attracted to females as well. I'd say 85%-15%


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm straight.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Flexible. Because beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

not currently in one, never have been in one, actually.

i am straight until my relationship says otherwise.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Blerg there's so many straight people. And almost as many asexuals as gay people. Further confirming that I will be single forever. :/ WHY IS EVERYONE SO STRAIGHT!

Also I wish you had separated gay/lesbian. Idk why we always get grouped together, our attractions are kind of opposite.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure. Not attracted to most men. Attracted to most women. Sometimes not attracted to anyone.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

_Very_ bisexual.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Asexual


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Straight


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, a slew of asexuals. It completely depends on the person for me, women tend to have the qualities that i'm attracted to & bodies, while men can sometimes have these qualities (rarely, he would probley be gay though, hah) & i'm not attracted to the male body. Uhh i'll say "other".


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

What exactly does it mean to be an "asexual" person? Is it someone that feels absolutely no sexual attraction to anyone? Do they ever feel arousal? Do they masturbate?

Are asexuals not sexual at all? Or can they sometimes be, but not most of the time?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

confused. I like men. I hate men. I like women. I like no one. I dont know what the **** I like or want.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

straight, but mabe asexual.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I know this has probably already been said in this thread but being transgender isn't an orientation, that doesn't make sense. I use to think I was Bi but now I'm starting to think I'm lesbian, is that weird? lol


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Im straght, but scared to death of men these days.. Its been so long, I think ive closed up. Maybe im asexual now.
I just love everything about me. I even look past my impurfections.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am bisexual about 90% straight and 10% gay.

I really only date women but when I'm single, I'd sleep with either sex.

I am currently happy in a relationship with my gf =)


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

zomgz said:


> I use to think I was Bi but now I'm starting to think I'm lesbian, is that weird? lol


No, it's not. I used to think I was bi too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I voted straight but if I'm drunk at a party I wouldn't mind making out with another woman. Anything beyond 2nd base has no appeal though.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

straight.... hence the signature !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> What exactly does it mean to be an "asexual" person? Is it someone that feels absolutely no sexual attraction to anyone? Do they ever feel arousal? Do they masturbate?
> 
> Are asexuals not sexual at all? Or can they sometimes be, but not most of the time?


:yes I'd like to know as well.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm straight, but I'll take any physical contact at this point lol.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Hey--being transgender isn't a sexual orientation.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Straight


----------

